# Deer Antler in Tank



## Kyfish

Would it hurt to put a deer antler in my tank? I have a few laying around and nothing else to do with them. I was thinking one would look pretty neat in my tank. I didn't know if it would mess with the water quality or anything?


----------



## mec102778

I believe it's just bone right? Maybe it would add calcium to the tank? I would test it with vinegar, or PH Down and see if there is a reaction.

Other than that I would say, clean the hell out of it and toss it in probably make for a very neat looking Mangrove type root ornament.


----------



## jrman83

I've seen a number of pics with them in tanks including some on this site. WhiteGloveAquatics is a member here and believe he used to have in one of his tanks.


----------



## mec102778

Excellent idea for inexpensive aquarium decor.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

mec102778 said:


> Excellent idea for inexpensive aquarium decor.


not if you're Bambi


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Bambi dont have antlers and besides its more then likely a shed and they grow back every year.

I had one in my tank, right side of an 8 point basket bruiser, he is still alive and well(not big enough for me to take yet lol) Here is a pic.

It did NOTHING to the water parameters infact a balance of the bone and the wood in the tank bufferd it all out correctly. My angels used to spawn on the g2 tine all the time.

Really cruddy pic, I hate it but here it is. I gotta upload the good ones of this tank when the antlers were in it.









Im trying to get a tank big enough to have two bull elks in a death lock(european mounts only, skull and antlers)


----------



## DocPoppi

Bambi dont have antlers and besides its more then likely a shed and they grow back every year.

Didn't watch the whole movie did you 

I had some antlers in a Oscar tank long ago, my cousin gave me the idea because he had a tank that was full of them. It looked like a bramble or mangrove patch in his tank. I had forgotten all about it... May have to do somthing like it again.


----------



## mec102778

Ok stop talking about antlers, cause now i want to put some in my new tank.


----------



## DocPoppi

I have a 150gl sitting outside, waiting to be set up as our "Carnivore" big fish tank. I am now certain that you've inspired me to decorate a corner of it out of antler's (mangrove style)


----------



## mec102778

might be a lucretive aquarium decor item.


----------



## Bowbass

Hey,
O.K.
That is an inspirational idea. Of course I'm the guy who had a "planted realistic florida ditch" setting in a 600 gallon tank back in the early eighties.... Had half a bike frame, shredded tarp strips and a couple of lawn chair pieces in it. In the corner was a big huge (like five gallons) chipped glass pickle jar and allot of beer and soda cans. Set up with wild oscars, small blue gills and a plain pleco that was the permanent tenent of the jar. I found a couple of huge crawfish that even the oscars wouldn't mess with and topped it off with a lot of "scared as h*ll" chubs, wild platties and mosquito fish.
Back to the antlers. I think that it would be a neat idea, but don't waste any expensive fish for a long while before you think of permanent ones. The one picture looks like the tank is cloudy. Could be that it is a new tank or it was stirred up even, but why take the chance. If it's a natural setup with natives then I don't think it would hurt anything.
See if it works for a couple or four months and check the water perameter weekly. If it works then let the rest of us know. I'd do it in a heart beat. I know my DEAR little fish would love it. If it doesn't work then you could send us all a DEAR john letter...
Oh DEAR me this is a long responce to your question. Be aDEAR and let me go. Please know that you are DEAR to our hearts....

I could not resist... I get up early and have nothing better to do....

Steve "Bowbass" Bowman
678/469-5522
Update on Steve


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

DocPoppi said:


> Bambi dont have antlers and besides its more then likely a shed and they grow back every year.
> 
> Didn't watch the whole movie did you
> 
> I had some antlers in a Oscar tank long ago, my cousin gave me the idea because he had a tank that was full of them. It looked like a bramble or mangrove patch in his tank. I had forgotten all about it... May have to do somthing like it again.


I did, about 25 years ago but I aint never seen a doe with antlers in the woods ill tell ya that much, if I did, I would run the other way.

Id like to get some pronghorn antelope antlers for my 75g, I think the black antlers would look awesome in creekbed toned gravel


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

YUP really cloudy......










First pic was when I set up the tank, yeah it would be cloudy by any and all means. 
The antlers do not do ANYTHING to the water, once they are dried out and hardened by the sun for an entire summer, all the crap is gone. And bone is nearly inert and acts as a buffer rather then a point raiser. 
This one doesnt look cloudy either









Its all in how you prepare things, I would not give it a second thought to put in a full prepared european mount(skull and antlers) in my discus tank, not a second thought it would go right in once I knew it was ready. I dont think there is a FW fish more expensive then discus at this point in time. I grew out discus with the antlers in there, bred them with the antlers in them and watched the babies grow up on the micros and macros that used that very VERY porous BB factory for a buffet.


----------



## DocPoppi

http://www.aquariumforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=94364

WhiteGlove... FYI Bambi was not a Doe, and grows up to be a trophy buck...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Like I said its been 25 years. I thought the buck was the father in the end. Its a good thing I got a 5 and 6 year old,eh. I know what I gotta sit and watch again.
Thanks for making me feel alot older then I am lol. 

Id still eat it, buck or doe lol


----------

